# Hilarious “fancy soap”!



## TashaBird (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m not sure if I can share this here via this link. But Bryan Crasden and Jimmy Fallon did a song “Fancy Soap” and I’m dying laughing!!!


----------



## Zing (Feb 2, 2021)

LMAO!!  I'm dying!!


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok, now I want to smell vanilla and plum lol


----------



## dibbles (Feb 2, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## ilonaliss (Feb 2, 2021)

hahaha this made my day!


----------



## KimW (Feb 2, 2021)

Nooooo!!!  hahahahaha!  I need to make this the ringer on my phone.  THANK YOU for sharing!


----------



## Becky1024 (Feb 2, 2021)

Made my day!


----------



## lsg (Feb 2, 2021)

Hilarious!


----------



## Sudds (Feb 2, 2021)

Too Funny!


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 2, 2021)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Zing (Feb 2, 2021)

People! What's up with so few reactions and replies??!! This needs to go viral all over this forum if not the world!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 2, 2021)

I wish I knew how to do a repost


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 2, 2021)

Zing said:


> People! What's up with so few reactions and replies??!! This needs to go viral all over this forum if not the world!!


I have not commented because I get distracted and keep watching it just so I can hear... "No liquid soap, for a 2 pump shot" My favorite part! I love Jimmy Fallon!


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 2, 2021)

I am SO obsessed with this! I love that you all love it like I do!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 3, 2021)

For those who don't have IG, this is also on YouTube and Facebook, and it is GOLD!!


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 3, 2021)

Oh boy I feel seen  I am starting a soap company called Fahncy Soaps


----------



## Arimara (Feb 3, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh boy I feel seen  I am starting a soap company called Fahncy Soaps


With that accent, you are clearly reping for New England.


----------



## Ryk.dan (Feb 3, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 3, 2021)

... I feel represented, and I'm not sure how I feel about that. Also, I'm stealing some of those ideas and silently judging the execution on others, and I'm still deciding how I feel about that, too.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 3, 2021)

Arimara said:


> With that accent, you are clearly reping for New England.


Hahaha born and bred...


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 3, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> ... I feel represented, and I'm not sure how I feel about that. Also, I'm stealing some of those ideas and silently judging the execution on others, and I'm still deciding how I feel about that, too.


Hahaha dying me too. My name is Vicki and I have a problem.


----------



## justjacqui (Feb 3, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Refael Eran Skira (Feb 4, 2021)

funny


----------



## Virgogoddess (Feb 4, 2021)

I posted this on my FB page! So good


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 5, 2021)

Virgogoddess said:


> I posted this on my FB page! So good


LOL All my soapy FB friends have posted this!! So funny! So I've seen it about 500 times on FB, but it's one of those things that will just never get old. At least not to me.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 5, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I’m not sure if I can share this here via this link. But Bryan Crasden and Jimmy Fallon did a song “Fancy Soap” and I’m dying laughing!!!



OMG Laughing Out Loud!!! This Made My Day' Thx


----------



## serielle (Feb 5, 2021)

okay, now that will be stuck in my head all day!


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 7, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I am SO obsessed with this! I love that you all love it like I do!


I have sent it to my kids, sisters, friends, everyone who knows me. So funny.


----------



## Zing (Feb 7, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I have sent it to my kids, sisters, friends, everyone who knows me. So funny.


I did too!  It's my new theme song!


----------

